# Baker21 & Dooka vs Ferrari 458 Italia......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all........:wave:

Well this is another very special detail for me as I am sure you will realise from the title of this thread........:car:

I have been very lucky of late to have made some great friends via DW but also to have some great friends with some great motors...........:thumb:

So, let's set the scene, for the regular readers you will have seen me detail with Chris on two occasions an R8:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173569

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187998

And recently it's replacement the R8 V10:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208395

These are great cars and for cira £100k it's a lot of metal, now it's onto the next level, for around twice the price my friend Phil has now also added a Ferrari 458 Italia to the list...........:doublesho

This is a funny one as those of you that may know of Chris, will know he works on these day in and day out, sadly Chris was busy this weekend so I called on another close DW friend, Rob at Dooka........:thumb:

Rob and I agreed to head over and detail the Ferrari in my usual fashion, a day's hard graft to try and remove some of the marks from the factory and lay down some important protection........:detailer:

So, Rob and I arrived at Phil's around 9.30am to be greeted to the following:











































































































































































































































So as you might be able to tell already, I took a fair few pics so apologies in advance........

Rob and I were keen to get cracking so with time pressing on we unpacked and set about the detail.

*The Detail Process:*

Now from the outset, I will say there aren't many product images as we both got carried away, Rob will put his version of this write-up on his website shortly so it will be worth a look and hopefully have some images of me doing something but I think this process shows you how things went during the day........:thumb:

Starting with the wheels with each of use doing two each, the first job was to rinse them:










For me this also allowed me to use a Kranzle fo the first time and all I will say it, if you can afford one, get one...........awesome piece of kit............:doublesho










With some Megs APC and an EZ Detail brush we got stuck in:










Wheel Woolies were also used:










Then Rob's Dooka Wheel Mitt, great piece of kit:



















Switching to my side, I was using the same products but just with a Daytona Brush:










As expected the wheels were very clean due to the rather large Ceramic Disc, so just some AS Tardis needed for the tar spots:










Moving to the front wheel, it was a very tight squeeze between the disc and wheel:



















As before Dooka's Wheel Mitt working wonders:



















Once all the wheels were sorted it was time to foam the car:





































Rob then got a little carried away:










We both then went around the car with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes:




























Then the car was rinsed:



















The cows at this point were taking a keen interest:





































Time for a quick break for Rob in the Dooka motor:










I went around the lower sills at this point with some AS Tardis:










We then both clayed the car with me using some Megs Last Touch and Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay, while Rob used some BH Autoclay, this was followed by another foaming:



















This was then rinsed down:










We then dried the car with some Waffle Weave Drying Towels and Megs Last Touch:



















Rob at this point decided to check out the interior and driving position:



















At this point we decided to attend to the engine bay, I was personally shocked by it's condition but nevertheless out with the Megs APC and Detailer Brushes:



















At this point I gave Chris a call to check there was nothing to worry about, after a quick chat with the engine running it was time rinse the dirt off:



















At this point the heavens then opened, brilliant, the clouds were looking a little bit ropey so we hid in Rob's van and took a lunch break...........

We repeated the drying process and then decided to be on the safe side it was worth putting it into the barn to work on the paintwork, plenty of space and freshly swept out so this was our home for a while:










Following the earlier call from Chris, he had told me certain areas to look out for and where marks on the paintwork would be from the factory, great help knowing what to use and also some idea of where to look out for.

With this help Rob and I set about working around the car with Rob on his Flex and me using my Makita 9227CB, we varied between 3M Yellow Polishing Pads and 3M Blue Polishing Pads, with also some choice pads Rob used that I honestly not sure of the specifics, needless to say Megs 205 worked well in all areas, only some areas requiring extra attention with some Megs 105 and refining where needed:














































I had been working on the Passenger Door at this point, the front of the Rear Passenger wing showed this level of marking:










Having machined the door the finish I achieved compared as follows:










Rob's test area although, working on the Rear Wing as pictured, had been the Passenger Front wing and he achieved the following:










He needed to spend more time on the Passenger Rear Wing though as there were a lot more marks in the paintwork:










This was also evident on the Driver's side Rear Wing with some nice machine work trails from the factory:





































Rob finishing the spoiler and moving around to the above Driver's Rear Wing:










Defects on the Rear End where a little more severe and deeper:



















Again some previous factory machine work on the Rear Bumper:










We moved around the car for a fair few hours, the idea of the detail was merely to add some depth and protection to the paintwork so we weren't aiming to remove every mark, just a single stage really.....:buffer:

Safe to say you won't see many of these motor's in a barn..........:car:



















After we had done all the machining we headed outside with the car looking as follows:










The car was then foamed:










This was then rinsed, Megs Last Touch applied and dried with some Waffle Weave Drying Towels.

At this point we started to drop off on the photo's and got stuck into the smaller details, I concentrated on the interior with George, Megs APC and various cloths, all the alcantara and leather was protected and all the intricate dashboard dusted and leather feed with Gliptone.

Rob and I spoke for sometime inside about what we would seal the paintwork with and for me I thought it deserved something with a bit of bling in so we opted for some Swissvax Best of Show:










While Rob worked the wax into the paintwork, I attended to the exhausts, which were in good shape with some Autosol and a Microfibre cloth - Before:










After:










I also then applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant to the engine bay and left this to dry, this was buffed off later on.

I used some AS Highstyle via a paintbrush on the tyres:










I then buffed off the wax while Rob cleaned all the windows with some Megs Glass Cleaner and sealed them with some G-Techniq G3:










If you have made it this far then here are a few after pics..........

*The Results:*





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































For a final walk around video have a look here:

http://www.dooka.co.uk/other.html#ferarri-458

For Dooka's write up, with pics of me actually doing something, look here:

http://www.dooka.co.uk/write_ups/ferrari-458-italia.html

Also some more info here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220052

I would like at this point to thank a few people:

*Chris *- Knowledge and support leading up to the detail on the phone.......:wave:

*Phil*- For allowing Rob and I a chance to detail one very special car, oh and also for showing us how fast these cars really are.........:car:

*Rob / Libby* - Tea, hospitality and keeping the dogs in check, well almost until I was taking pics at the end.........

Have I forgotten anyone, oh yeah *Rob @ Dooka* - Really glad to have met Rob, think this guy has a great work ethic, business appearance and final level of finish never ceases to amaze me, also gets bonus points for a cool van.......

Thanks to you for reading and as stated at the beginning of this thread, I am very thankful to those around me and also this forum as I wouldn't have had a chance to detail this sort of motor.........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome detail. Fantastic work.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

great work, stunning car cant belive the size of the calipers on these things.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work, stunning finish on a stunning car


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Top work guys, looks mint:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning :argie:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work fellas :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My all time fave car

I only have to win the lottery ...

Great work guys!

Going to be drooling over these photo's for sometime


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome  spanking car. i need to do a ferrari 

BUT, doing the engine bay AFTER you've washed and dried the car? seems a bit backwards to me? :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looked like a lot of fun had by all and a nice shiny rarri at the end to finish things off


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there mate, car looks stunning.


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice work guys. lovely car and great results. how do you find the best in show wax?

engine bay wasnt half dirty!


----------



## drakey0811 (May 25, 2011)

Must be fantastic to be so good at what you do to be given that to work with.
Stunning car - amazing clean.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work chaps :thumb:

Neil


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Proper job that, look great !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

holy **** im in love, good job fellas iam slightly jealous


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice job chaps:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work on a fantastic Ferrari..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

epic car! looks absolutely stunning! must have been a pleasure to work on


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Amazing work as ever Si! What a damn fine machine! :argie:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Sweet job fella's :thumb: sweet


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

UberCool1 said:


> Top work guys, looks mint:thumb:


Many thanks and hope to see a write-up on the Passat R36 soon...........



ianFRST said:


> awesome  spanking car. i need to do a ferrari
> 
> BUT, doing the engine bay AFTER you've washed and dried the car? seems a bit backwards to me? :lol:


It was a bit backwards Ian, sometimes you just get carried away and when your chatting it can be tough to keep track on the process, wasn't a problem to be fair, it rained and we had to re-dry anyway........:wave:



kenny_boon said:


> very nice work guys. lovely car and great results. how do you find the best in show wax?
> 
> engine bay wasnt half dirty!


BOS is easy on and very easy off, looks great on most motor's and I think it I were looking to invest in a wax then this would be the one I would go for...........:thumb:



drakey0811 said:


> Must be fantastic to be so good at what you do to be given that to work with.
> Stunning car - amazing clean.


I think the days detailing is honst work but it's very kind of you to say that........:thumb:



Chris_VRS said:


> Nice job chaps:thumb:


Couldn't have done it without you mate, surely the 458 Challenge should be your avatar now............



-Mat- said:


> epic car! looks absolutely stunning! must have been a pleasure to work on


It was a nice motor to work on Mat, for me all motor's are the same in terms of a basic detail procedure, just a different shape with different challenges, granted it's nice to get a chance to detail these marques and it's even better to be taken for a spin in them..........:car:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean. No matter if it's a Corsa B or a Enzo, the process is essentially the same, and same high levels of caution used on all cars


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Great work guys - stunning car and absolutely awesome finish - WOW!!!
Really sorry i cant make it down to let you tend to the R36 Simon. 

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

samuir1974 said:


> Great work guys - stunning car and absolutely awesome finish - WOW!!!
> Really sorry i cant make it down to let you tend to the R36 Simon.
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumb:


:lol:

Ubercool will do a much more in-depth job I am sure, just make sure you look after it...........:thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Immense work there mate......
Whats with the brake discs though, is there a pattern to them holes as they seem all over the place


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome work guys!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice work lads, lovely motor. Thanks for posting it up:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Simon, Rob hat's off to you men, very nice! - Jesse


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Will have a good read tomorrow, Si tapatalk is playing up!

Can't wait!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chewysrixp said:


> Immense work there mate......
> Whats with the brake discs though, is there a pattern to them holes as they seem all over the place


Here is some literature on them:

_The brakes on the 2010 Ferrari 458 Italia are perhaps the simplest part of the car, but still manage to be unbelievable capable. Ferrari claims the Brembo carbon ceramic discs wrapped with six-pot calipers up front and four pot calipers out back. That translates to a 60-0 stopping distance of 106 feet and a 120-0 stopping distance of 419 feet. Carbon-ceramic fifteen-inch discs front and fourteen inchers out back will do that, especially when they're hooked up to Ferrari's own ABS. The ABS keeps the brakes' response times low by advancing the pistons in each caliper minutely each time the driver lifts off the accelerator.

Ferrari also optimized its ABS to work better with higher-grip surfaces like the rotors' carbon-ceramic surface. Additionally, the E3 differential is connected to the brakes to give the ABS a more accurate read of vehicle speed and the amount of torque to apply. Not only does that shorten stopping distances, but it keeps everything stable and in a straight line._


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work guys, top class write up


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

What a stunning machine to be able to work on :argie:

Good team effort there guys, bet that was an enjoyable day even though its hard work :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense work guys. Brought the car back to the level it should have been from the beginning!

Looking forward to reading more soon!


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Stunning car and great finish!

I must say, the dooka-wagon looks great too... Even up close to the Ferrari!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Stunning car and great finish!
> 
> I must say, the dooka-wagon looks great too... Even up close to the Ferrari!


Agree with you there, the Caddy looks great and just a good thing Rob choose the red background for his logo on the van........:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there :argie: looks a good tag team too. Looking forward to putting Robs name to a face soon ish.

Loving his van too.....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Great work there :argie: looks a good tag team too. Looking forward to putting Robs name to a face soon ish.
> 
> Loving his van too.....
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul, it was indeed a good day, you popping over to see Rob soon then to pick up your mitts?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work boys - Loving that van :argie:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Nice work there guys! :thumb:

That engine bay was pretty dusty? Did the owner drove it into the desert or something?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jochen said:


> Nice work there guys! :thumb:
> 
> That engine bay was pretty dusty? Did the owner drove it into the desert or something?


Lets just say it had been driven down some dusty back roads......:car: :driver:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Great work!

Off-topic: Am i the only person that doesn't like the look of the 458? IMO it's a massive step back from the F430 (looks wise).


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kh904 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Off-topic: Am i the only person that doesn't like the look of the 458? IMO it's a massive step back from the F430 (looks wise).


I guess we all have our own opinions and as I'm not really a Ferrari fan I'm pretty impartial, for me it's key that I don't like the F430 purely because of the F430 logo on the wing mirrors, looks cheap


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great write up smashing job.

But gotta say, your van is awesome too, nice rims and the sign writings bang on .


----------



## bluevrs (May 8, 2011)

Not enough photos for my liking!! :lol: seriously though Simon, and Rob great work, are you going to get a little buffet now to save your back


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Ceramic discs and no brake dust on the wheels, sounds like the future to me :lol:
What a gorgeous looking car, funny but only seen the back of one of these before :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Veeeeerrrrryyyyyy nice Mr Baker and dooka, opps, that's me, thought it was dream for a moment then ..

Anyhow, one of the Pictures of the day was this one:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice car, and really good write-up, enjoyed reading through that, sounds like you both had fun for the day.

+1 on liking the van, looks awesome.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bluevrs said:


> Not enough photos for my liking!! :lol: seriously though Simon, and Rob great work, are you going to get a little buffet now to save your back


Come on Alan, I think there were enough..........:lol:

Is that some 'northern' talk I don't understand at the end?



dooka said:


> Veeeeerrrrryyyyyy nice Mr Baker and dooka, opps, that's me, thought it was dream for a moment then ..
> 
> Anyhow, one of the Pictures of the day was this one:


That is a good pic mate, fair play......:thumb:

You need to get your write-up on DW as it looks like in mine you did all the work, whereas in yours I actually did something........:lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work van mate.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking work fellas. Great motor. The ferrari isn't bad either

Is that a long wheelbase Caddy?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Cracking work fellas. Great motor. The ferrari isn't bad either
> 
> Is that a long wheelbase Caddy?


Pretty sure it's the SWB version, will check with Rob.........:wave:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Simon. It looks like I did all the work because I did . Just kidding. 

Yesy van is a short wheel base and o love it..


----------



## Paul007 (May 7, 2011)

Another great write up. Which is faster the van or the 458...?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Paul007 said:


> Another great write up. Which is faster the van or the 458...?


Funny you say that as the van was bumpier on the country road home :lol:


----------



## bluevrs (May 8, 2011)

Hi Simon I was just reffering to the little buffet with adjustable height that Rob had to do the rotary polishing, tried to find the small one the girls had when they were young, to no avail. They are 21 and 18 now. That rear photo is the dogs whatsits :thumb: Alan


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bluevrs said:


> Hi Simon I was just reffering to the little buffet with adjustable height that Rob had to do the rotary polishing, tried to find the small one the girls had when they were young, to no avail. They are 21 and 18 now. That rear photo is the dogs whatsits :thumb: Alan


He has only recently bought that stool and it's awesome, thinking of sourcing one myself as it's brilliant in the right environment..........:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice car and an outstanding job! :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

cracking work chaps nice write up too, that is one sexwee car and your van looks nice too.

cheers



Dan


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning in every way!! Thanks for sharing mate :thumb:


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Gorgeous car, nice work there. :argie:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great car. Mega detail and really cool van....


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Paul007 said:


> Another great write up. Which is faster the van or the 458...?


The Van


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

OP now edited to include dooka writeup.......:thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Top work! Enjoyable read.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

lovely car, was this in bedford this weekend by any chance?? cant imagine there are too many 458's around here


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dazzyb said:


> lovely car, was this in bedford this weekend by any chance?? cant imagine there are too many 458's around here


I am pretty sure that this car won't have been seen by anyone on the road for the past few weeks to be honest............


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Fantastic car and detail Simon :thumb:, Beautiful deep red! I'd have one!:argie::tumbleweed:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Fantastic car and detail Simon :thumb:, Beautiful deep red! I'd have one!:argie::tumbleweed:


You took your time with this one Mart........:wave:

Enjoying the weather out in Aus are we?

Reckon you can afford one of these now surely on the 'jobber' wages.........:thumb:


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

amazing work there by you both, really great turnaround and results of pure class!! well done!


----------

